# Spinner Grind Air Fork Manual??



## whiksey_queen (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi all, 
I'm looking for the "video" or manual for maintenance of the Spinner Grind Air 24" fork, 2017. I know it's out there because I've used it before. Just can't seem to locate it again. My kids Honzo's fork keeps dying.
OR else...
Any re-oil tips for the suspension. It keeps loosing oil, seals are brand new. Any tricks? Hints? How much oil should I add? Is there oil (what wt?) needed for the lowers as well?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## StanfordRacer (Sep 29, 2008)

This is an old thread, but I'll add some useful info since I came across this thread when looking for a Spinner Grind Air 24 manual. Spinner posted two very useful photo albums on their Facebook page:
HERE for how to do a "small service" on the 24" fork
HERE for how to do a more extensive service on a 20" fork. The 20" looks to be nearly identical to the 24", and some of the material is clearer in that album.

The 6mm allen bolt on the bottom of the air side can be difficult to remove. There's a discussion of it here with some good tips: https://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=173554

I had the same problem but followed a suggestion there and used a 6mm hex bit on a cordless impact driver, which was an easy and fast solution.

The 24" "small service" turned out to be a really easy job. Other than the hiccup getting the one bolt out, this is a very easy to work on fork.


----------



## tsn73 (Sep 29, 2007)

I just spent the better part of a Sunday disassembling my kid's Spinner Grind Air 20 that came on a 2016 Early Rider Belter bike. 

All the threads I came across while doing my homework talked about the difficulty of removing the lower bolt from the lowers on the airshaft. I also encountered this but it was easily dealt with using an old tube with a socket extender.

I'm posting this because on mine, the damper also had this problem. I could not remove the lower bolt through the lowers on the damper side as the two shafts just spun relative to each other. I separated the uppers from lowers on the damper side by removing the top cap on the damper side; underneath the lockout lever there is a hex bolt to remove the damper shaft from the top cap. So when I separated the lowers from uppers the lower-bolt on the damper side was still in the threads at the bottom of the damper. 


It was then a royal PITA to get it back assembled and I realized that the damper was actually blown. The "lockout" also doesn't do anything as both ends of the damper shaft spin relative to each other.

So just a head's up to anyone else who might be thinking of tearing one of these down. If you encounter a spinning screw in the damper-side when trying to separate the lowers from the uppers just stop your job right there. 

I raised the travel to 65 mm by moving the top out spring on the airshaft (drilled a new transverse hole) but it was all for nothing as now it's an undamped pogo stick and I will be buying him a new fork anyways.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

